# "Body of Lies"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Ridley Scott's latest features Leonardo DiCaprio and Russell Crowe in a thriller about the war on terror. It looks great with some terrific action sequences and some effective torture scenes. The standard comment on this movie has been that its success has been limited by the subject matter. American audiences, so they say, are tired of the entire topic. Could be, but I found this flick engrossing and entertaining. 8/10. :yikes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This movie looks interesting from the trailers, but that's all I have seen thus far. I like the cast.

How is it with language? I think Departed now with DiCaprio and crime... which was absolutely loaded with dirty words.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> How is it with language? I think Departed now with DiCaprio and crime... which was absolutely loaded with dirty words.


Sonnie, this film contains torture scenes. When someone breaks your fingers by whacking them with a hammer on a table-top, you may be inclined to say more than "oh, ". :bigsmile: 

That said, "The Departed" did set a new bar with f-bombs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... I am not too good with torture scenes either. I can handle some, but not too much.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> Well... I am not too good with torture scenes either. I can handle some, but not too much.


I suspect that concern about this is a part of the reason some may be avoiding this film at the theater. I felt the torture scenes were graphic enough to get the point, critical to the story, across. Nothing here drifted into "torture " regions such as have become popular ("Saw", Hostel", etc). :wits-end:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I could probably handle it then. I watched "Tortured" and lived through it okay, although I was not in the least impressed with the movie.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

DRB said:


> I suspect that concern about this is a part of the reason some may be avoiding this film at the theater. I felt the torture scenes were graphic enough to get the point, critical to the story, across. Nothing here drifted into "torture " regions such as have become popular ("Saw", Hostel", etc). :wits-end:


If it fits the story and isn't violence for the sake of violence then I'm okay with that as long as it's not the 'high point' of the movie.

The torture scene in Casino Royal danced the line but never fully crossed it, so I didn't get turned off by it.

I like Russel Crowe so I'll probably be checking this one out. DiCaprio... He's been playing a lot of tough guys lately but he just doesn't pull it off that well in my opinion.


----------

